# Chin kitten



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Introducing my boy .......................... Asassynz Marcopierre 
He will be 3 weeks old this Saturday.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

As pretty as a snowflake


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG so jealous Angeina, me want, me want


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Chrissy HE is now officially a boy. His tackle has just come in 
He looks like a girl though, actually he's much more prettier and daintier than his sister.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

HE is so scrummy, deffo a keeper then? Let me know what classes you are gonna put him in then we are not up against each other, lol


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope I will be keeping him but it will also depend on his coat colour. At the moment he's pretty dark but hopefully it will all grow out nice and even and pale.

They don't like dark chins on the show bench  and Im not one of those that is willing to pluck every dark hair out 

Will try and get a photo of the other three later on.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww he is just so sweet, look at that little face!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

And this is the other three .......................


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, Angeli, they are soooo scrummy. *


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Awww, Angeli, they are soooo scrummy. *


Thanks Wendy  they are all causing me a bit of a headache at the moment.
The little boy is not as big as the other three and keeps getting crowded out at the milk bar so Im having to referee constantly to make sure he's getting his fair share.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

they are beautifull awwww


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> And this is the other three .......................


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, lovin the one on the left, yummy scrummy!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you have to pluck out any black hairs then, with the bicolours I have to individually pluck out any guard hairs, which are white and that crop up in the coloured patches? Is it the same thing with Chinnies, but getting dark hairs out?


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Do you have to pluck out any black hairs then, with the bicolours I have to individually pluck out any guard hairs, which are white and that crop up in the coloured patches? Is it the same thing with Chinnies, but getting dark hairs out?


Yes in a way it is. If there is a patch or two that could do with evening out a bit or there is a black whisker. if they are dark all over this can't be done and if its obvious you've trimmed the black tips off with scissors then you risk getting disqualified.

Chrissy that kitten on the left is probably going to have the lightest coat. However he has a ski slope for a nose, nose leather dips downwards so is not going to push upwards as he grows. His eyes are a little small too.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I think its the nose that made me look twice, as more like my type, lol. They are all gorgeous tho


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I think its the nose that made me look twice, as more like my type, lol. They are all gorgeous tho


Am i right in thinking that the noses on your Persians are either short or long from birth and will not change as they grow?
With chins they are not really obvious when a young kitten, chins tend to type up as they get older which is why they are so hard to assess.

I will put a before and after pic of Lulu who was a kitten last year to show you what I mean.
First photo Lou at 4 weeks. Second photo Lou now.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

No not like that change at all, I can tell from day 1 how they are going to end up, that looks really drastic that change, as a kitten I would have thought that she would end up with quite a long nose. The change there has startled me a bit


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> No not like that change at all, I can tell from day 1 how they are going to end up, that looks really drastic that change, as a kitten I would have thought that she would end up with quite a long nose. The change there has startled me a bit


Its surprising isn't it  Can you see how awkward it is to try and assess a young kitten and some of them can be late developers.

There's many a chin that was passed off as a pet only to win the Supreme title about 3-4 years ago. Ouch I bet that hurt 

You lucky thing with your lot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

lulu is absolutely beautifull  she was such a cutey lil baby


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Eulabeo,
I love the name by the way.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Its surprising isn't it  Can you see how awkward it is to try and assess a young kitten and some of them can be late developers.
> 
> There's many a chin that was passed off as a pet only to win the Supreme title about 3-4 years ago. Ouch I bet that hurt
> 
> You lucky thing with your lot.


God yeah you got your work cut out there with trying to find your new boy  Anyone without experience of chins couldnt do it


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww what little stunners


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Your kittens are so beautiful


----------

